# Mainboardwechsel ohne Neuinstallation möglich!?



## 286volli (1. März 2009)

*Mainboardwechsel ohne Neuinstallation möglich!?*

hallo liebe gemeinde,

mein jetziges mainboard ist *******. ich möchte mir das Abit AW9D-Max kaufen. Es unterstützt meinen Quad-Core und sieht nebenbei bemerkt auch noch rattenscharf aus.

Nun zu meiner Frage:

Ist es möglich das mainboard auszutauschen, ohne windows neu zu installieren? (habe im netz eine anleitung dazu gefunden und zwar soll man im gerätemanager alle treiber löschen, die sich auf das mainboard beziehen.)

kann ich damit was kaputt machen oder ist alles in butter wenn ich vorher eine sicherungskopie erstelle?


----------



## Burgundy (1. März 2009)

*AW: Mainboardwechsel ohne Neuinstallation möglich!?*

Ja geht so wie im inet beschrieben ist aber keine saubere Lösung und bereitet im nachhinein oft Probleme.
Ich würde dir eher ne Neuinstallation empfehlen 



P.S. der 975i tuagt nicht wirklich zum Übertakten oder es ist das Abit 
Weil ich hatte das AW9D-Max auch und da war mit meinem E6600 bei 3,2GHz schluß.Und ich denke mit dem Quad wirds sicher noch schwieriger.


----------



## 286volli (1. März 2009)

*AW: Mainboardwechsel ohne Neuinstallation möglich!?*

von was für problemen ist eigentlich die rede? instabilitäten und bluescreen?

möchte sowieso nicht so doll übertakten, da ich den prozi nie richtig auslaste und auch jetzt nicht overclocke. 
aber danke für die schnelle antwort!


----------



## Burgundy (1. März 2009)

*AW: Mainboardwechsel ohne Neuinstallation möglich!?*



286volli schrieb:


> von was für problemen ist eigentlich die rede? instabilitäten und bluescreen?
> 
> möchte sowieso nicht so doll übertakten, da ich den prozi nie richtig auslaste und auch jetzt nicht overclocke.
> aber danke für die schnelle antwort!




Ja Bluescreens aufgrund Treiberreste.........


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. März 2009)

*AW: Mainboardwechsel ohne Neuinstallation möglich!?*



Burgundy schrieb:


> Ja geht so wie im inet beschrieben ist aber keine saubere Lösung und bereitet im nachhinein oft Probleme.
> Ich würde dir eher ne Neuinstallation empfehlen


Völliger Quatsch!
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...neuinstallieren.html?highlight=brett+tauschen

So 5-6 Bretter verträgt eine Windows Installation, manchmal auch mehr, erst danach ist eine Neuinstallation wirklich notwendig (weils rummeckert, das die Registry zu groß wäre).


Burgundy schrieb:


> Ja Bluescreens aufgrund Treiberreste.........


Nein, aufgrund fehlender Treiber...


----------



## 286volli (1. März 2009)

*AW: Mainboardwechsel ohne Neuinstallation möglich!?*

danke für das howto!

bei mir siehts so aus. habe keine ide festplatten und das mit dem acpi hab ich auch nicht 100%ig verstanden.


----------



## Burgundy (1. März 2009)

*AW: Mainboardwechsel ohne Neuinstallation möglich!?*

Wenn du Installation wohl möglich schon 1-2 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat  würde ichs mir überlegen zumindest bei XP.


P.S. immer wieder nett anderen einfach übers Maul zu fahren


----------



## 286volli (1. März 2009)

*AW: Mainboardwechsel ohne Neuinstallation möglich!?*

nene habe vista 32bit. aber es handelt sich um einen fertig-pc, falls das irgendwelche unterschiede macht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. März 2009)

*AW: Mainboardwechsel ohne Neuinstallation möglich!?*



286volli schrieb:


> bei mir siehts so aus.


Hm, seltsam, hast vielleicht den EIntrag 'SCSI Controller'??


286volli schrieb:


> habe keine ide festplatten und das mit dem acpi hab ich auch nicht 100%ig verstanden.


IDE = S-ATA.

und das mit dem ACPI gilt nur unter WIndows XP; nicht bei Vista.


----------



## rainbowsix007 (1. März 2009)

*AW: Mainboardwechsel ohne Neuinstallation möglich!?*

das wird wohl nich gehen auch die ganzen treiber und so..lieber alles neu aufziehen dann


----------



## Thornscape (1. März 2009)

*AW: Mainboardwechsel ohne Neuinstallation möglich!?*

Also ich habe grade erst die Tage mein Mainboard gewechselt. Vergleichsweise harmloser Wechsel von P35 auf P45.

Das Resultat: Vista lief noch und hat den Wechsel im Großen gut überstanden.
XP dagegen verabschiedete sich schon zum Boot mit einem Bluescreen, auch der abgesicherte Modus half nicht im geringsten.

Habe aber nun beide Systeme neuinstalliert, XP sollte sowieso gegen XP x64 getauscht werden, und Vista hatte noch ein paar andere Macken. 

Generell würde ich aus der Erfahrung sagen, dass man das Betriebssystem neuinstallieren sollte, sobald man so ein gewichtiges Teil wie das Mainboard wechselt. Alles andere sind nur halbherzige Lösungen, und Windows trägt _immer_, auch wenn man vorher im Gerätemanager spielt, jede Menge an Treiberleichen und -Resten mit sich herum. Sollte man sich überlegen, ob es das wert ist.
Davon ab ist es immer angenehm, mit einem schön schnellen neu installierten System zu arbeiten.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. März 2009)

*AW: Mainboardwechsel ohne Neuinstallation möglich!?*



Thornscape schrieb:


> Generell würde ich aus der Erfahrung sagen, dass man das Betriebssystem neuinstallieren sollte, sobald man so ein gewichtiges Teilw wie das Mainboardw wechselt. Alles andere sind nur halbherzige Lösungen, und Windows trägt _immer_, auch wenn man vorher im Gerätemanager spielt, jede Menge an Treiberleichen und -Resten mit sich herum. Sollte man sich überlegen, ob es das wert ist.
> Davon ab ist es immer angenehm, mit einem schön schnellen neu installierten System zu arbeiten.


Warum sollte das deiner Meinung nach so sein?
Ich kann deine 'Erfahrungen' irgendwie nicht so wirklich bestätigen...

Das mit den Treiberresten ist auch eher ein Märchen, das aus Win9x Zeiten stammt, unter NT ists so, das ein Treiber, der nicht benötigt wird, garnicht erst geladen wird...


----------



## Thornscape (2. März 2009)

*AW: Mainboardwechsel ohne Neuinstallation möglich!?*

Er wird aber in die Registrierung geschrieben und die Dateien in die Systemordner kopiert. Zum anderen kann Windows nicht immer richtig unterscheiden, welcher Treiber benötigt wird und welcher nicht, und lädt sie dementsprechend dennoch.
Ansonsten dürfte es ja generell niemals Treiberprobleme geben, die mit älteren Treiberversionen oder ähnlichen Geräten zu tun haben. Das dem nicht so ist, siehst du ja schon, wenn du hier ins Forum siehst.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. März 2009)

*AW: Mainboardwechsel ohne Neuinstallation möglich!?*

Achja, wo gibts denn die Probleme?!

Die meisten Probleme dürften durch völlig unnütze Tools wie den Drivercleaner und ähnlichen Mist verursacht sein - ich benutze sowas nicht, seltsamerweise hab ich nie irgendwelche Probleme, die auf eine 'unsaubere' bzw 'Vollgemüllte' Windows Installation zurückzuführen sind.
Auch nutze ich gerad die nVidia IGP zusammen mit einer AMD GraKa, hab ich auch vor einigen Jahren mal gemacht, als 7300GS und x1300 aktuell waren, ging auch Problemlos...

Und was ich für alte Windows Installationen hab, willst du garnicht wissen, vorallendingen dürfte, laut dir, keins meiner Installationen mehr funktionieren - tun sie aber!

Und die wo kaputt sind, sinds nicht durch einen Hardwarewechsel sondern einen Absturz aufgrund von Übertaktungsversuchen oder zu schwachem Netzteil, "Stromausfall" oder aber im falschen Moment den Reset Knopf betätigt.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Mainboardwechsel ohne Neuinstallation möglich!?*

wenn man nicht wie ich von AMD zu Intel wechselt
bzw. ATI zu Nvidia oder beides
dann sollte man mit Treiber deinstallieren dann in neunen PC rein und dann Treiber installieren lassen und fehlende noch selbst installiert auch zurecht kommen event neu aktivierung notwendig

bzw event probleme mit Rotkit Kopierschutzt Spielen...


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. März 2009)

*AW: Mainboardwechsel ohne Neuinstallation möglich!?*



SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> wenn man nicht wie ich von AMD zu Intel wechselt
> bzw. ATI zu Nvidia oder beides
> dann sollte man mit Treiber deinstallieren dann in neunen PC rein und dann Treiber installieren lassen und fehlende noch selbst installiert auch zurecht kommen event neu aktivierung notwendig


Warum sollte das nicht gehen?!
Ich hatte Systeme, da war alles an Chipsätzen drin, was zu der Zeit so halbwegs aktuell war...

Von Intel auf Via (oder umgekehrt), nForce4, VIA K8T890, später ATi Chipsätze und hassu nicht gesehen.

Zwischen ATi und nVidia wechsel ich auch hin und wieder, auch hier hab ich keine Probleme.
Allerdings mach ichs auch auf die 'härteste Tour' -> alte Karte raus, neue Karte rein, Treiber druff, feddich.
Die Treiber deinstalliere ich vorher *nicht*.
(und wenn, dann benutze ich höchstens den Eintrag in der Softwareliste)

Vielleicht kommts ja auch daher das ich keine Probleme hab 


SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> bzw event probleme mit Rotkit Kopierschutzt Spielen...


Das kann eher sein (GTA4  )


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Mainboardwechsel ohne Neuinstallation möglich!?*

naja mag bei Vista gehen bei XP und Co würde ich das nicht machen bzw. nicht sehr oft

und MS Config muss man dann wohl auch immer nutzen
event. auch noch Reg Edit denn sonst verliert man immer mehr Leistung 
zumindestens bei XP; bei Vista habe ich da noch keine Erfahrungen gemacht

neuen Grafik Treiber bügel ich auch nur trüber aber wenn ich den Hersteller der GPU wechsele bzw.  einen ganz anderen Chipsatz

dann ich man mit Neuinstallation auf jedenfalls auf der sichereren Seite


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. März 2009)

*AW: Mainboardwechsel ohne Neuinstallation möglich!?*



SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> naja mag bei Vista gehen bei XP und Co würde ich das nicht machen bzw. nicht sehr oft


Ich sprach von XP und zum Teil auch von Windows 2000...


SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> und MS Config muss man dann wohl auch immer nutzen


Nö, wozu??


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Mainboardwechsel ohne Neuinstallation möglich!?*

z.B. war mein XP 64 beim starten mal sehr langsam bzw. blieb nach der Anmeldung hängen, lief erst weiter als ich Strg+Alt+Entfernen gedrückt hatte zum Desktop
mit MS Config habe ich aus dem Autostart dann einiges entfernt
seit dem startet es wieder schneller , aber immernoch nicht so schnell wie es könnte / jedenfalls nicht bei jedem Start

oder mein Win Vista 64 bit erkennt seit einiger Zeit (weiß es leider nicht genau und kann nicht nachvollziehen worann es liegt) von 4 GB RAM nur 3,5 laut Task Manager (Strg+Alt+Ent)
denke ohne Neuinstallation bekomme ich das Problem nicht gelöst

und da ich jetzt umsteige auf Intel und 12 GB RAM ist neuinstallation die bessere Lösung jedenfalls für mich


----------



## 286volli (2. März 2009)

*AW: Mainboardwechsel ohne Neuinstallation möglich!?*

wow danke jungs für die nachtschicht die ihr eingelegt habt!!!

wo hann ich denn nachsehen ob ich den eintrag 'SCSI Controller' habe?
ist mein erster mainboardtausch, deshalb sind meine fragen auch so doof

Danke für die mühen die ihr euch macht!


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Mainboardwechsel ohne Neuinstallation möglich!?*

im Geräte Manager

Win Start Button\ Systemsteuerung\System und Wartung\System dann oben Links


----------



## 286volli (2. März 2009)

*AW: Mainboardwechsel ohne Neuinstallation möglich!?*

also ich habe einen scsi-initiator in der systemsteuerung. den habe ich gerade mal ausgeführt, setht aber absolut nichts drin.
behindert dieses ding mein vorhaben das mainboard auszutauschen?

also bin jetzt im gerätemanager (bild) auf mehrere nicht angeschlossene laufwerke gestoßen, die was mit scsi zu tun haben.
ich hoffe damit sind die unklarheiten eurerseits beseitigt.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Mainboardwechsel ohne Neuinstallation möglich!?*

Speichercontroller
Microsoft iSCSI-Initiator

den ? habe ich auch frage mich zwar warum sollte da nicht Nvidia "NForce 570 SLi" Speicherkontroller oder so stehen beim M2N-SLI Deluxe Sockel AM2


----------



## 286volli (2. März 2009)

*AW: Mainboardwechsel ohne Neuinstallation möglich!?*

hier das bild!


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. März 2009)

*AW: Mainboardwechsel ohne Neuinstallation möglich!?*

klapp mal die Lauwerke ein und Speicherlaufwerke aus.


----------



## 286volli (2. März 2009)

*AW: Mainboardwechsel ohne Neuinstallation möglich!?*

bitteschön!!! ist es wichtig zu wissen was ich jetzt für einen chipsatz habe und auf welchen ich wecheln will?

wenn ja:

im moment

chipset: P35/G33/G31
southbridge: 82801IR (ICH9R)
LPCIO: F8000

Alles angaben von CPU-Z, wenn du willst poste ich auch ein bild.


möchte wechseln zu:

Chipsatz: Intel 975X
Controller Chipsatz: ICH7R / Silicon Image Sil3132


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Mainboardwechsel ohne Neuinstallation möglich!?*

zum vergleich meiner soweit ausgeklapt wie hin geht auf meinen Monitor


----------



## 286volli (2. März 2009)

*AW: Mainboardwechsel ohne Neuinstallation möglich!?*

So ich hoffe damit ist alles wichtige sichtbar!


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. März 2009)

*AW: Mainboardwechsel ohne Neuinstallation möglich!?*

Ah, ja, jetzt kann mans sehen.

Betreibst du etwa ein RAID Array oder wieso läuft der Controller im RAID Mode?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Mainboardwechsel ohne Neuinstallation möglich!?*

muss nicht sein der Name des (K)Controllers kann auch einfach nur so sein oder ?
schreibt man das mit C (im eng.) und K im D ? glaub ja
aber RS ist nicht meine Sache


----------



## 286volli (2. März 2009)

*AW: Mainboardwechsel ohne Neuinstallation möglich!?*

@stefan payne

tut mir echt leid das ich die dazu nichts sagen kann. wie schon gesagt habe den pc komplett gekauft, was ein HP Pavilion und deshalb kenn ich den systemaufbau auch nicht so genau.

ich möchte einfach nur im gerätemanager ein paar sachen löschen (nur wie heißen die sachen?) und dann das neue board reinklatschen. (wenns nur so einfach wäre)


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Mainboardwechsel ohne Neuinstallation möglich!?*

rechtsklick deinstallieren
alle Mainbord Treiber +event vorhandene CPU + GPU 
dazu auch mal in 
Systemsteuerung\Programme\Programme und Funktionen
nachsehen und da deinstallieren


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. März 2009)

*AW: Mainboardwechsel ohne Neuinstallation möglich!?*

win -> rechtsclick auf Computer, verwalten, dann auf Datenträgerverwaltung.
Wieviele Laufwerke siehst du da?

Müssten 2 sein (mit mindestens einer Partion)


----------



## 286volli (2. März 2009)

*AW: Mainboardwechsel ohne Neuinstallation möglich!?*

läuft der pc denn weiterhin stabil wenn ich alle sachen deinstalliere? ich meine, zieh ich ihm nicht den boden unter den füßen weg? nicht das der plötzlich ausgeht und ich noch nicht alles sachen deinstalliert habe.

hab ich richtig verstanden dass ich auch die cpu deinstallieren muss?(alle 4 kerne)

ps: welche sind denn die mainboard treiber? (wieder eine dumme frage! sorry)


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Mainboardwechsel ohne Neuinstallation möglich!?*

sorry das ich mich einmische aber wenn es ein Raid ist wollte man das da nicht sehen (sondern nur eine, das Bios beim Hochfahren zeigt die aber richtig an) oder mal in PC reinsehen wieviel HD's da drin sind


----------



## 286volli (2. März 2009)

*AW: Mainboardwechsel ohne Neuinstallation möglich!?*

also @ Stefan Payne

wenn ich das tue zeigt er mir 3 laufwerke an

Factory image ist nur ein kleiner speicher mit einem recovery


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Mainboardwechsel ohne Neuinstallation möglich!?*



286volli schrieb:


> läuft der pc denn weiterhin stabil wenn ich alle sachen deinstalliere? ich meine, zieh ich ihm nicht den boden unter den füßen weg? nicht das der plötzlich ausgeht und ich noch nicht alles sachen deinstalliert habe.
> 
> hab ich richtig verstanden dass ich auch die cpu deinstallieren muss?(alle 4 kerne)
> 
> ps: welche sind denn die mainboard treiber? (wieder eine dumme frage! sorry)


Nvidia oder ATI Graffiktreiber würde ich zuletzt deinstallieren
ansonsten sollte bis neustart nicht viel passieren

welche mal sehen (sehe mir mal dein Bild von Grrätemanger nochmal an)

PS: hast niemanden im Fam.+Freundeskreis der sich etwas mehr mit PC's auskennt /selbst schon einen zusammen gebaut hat ?


----------



## 286volli (2. März 2009)

*AW: Mainboardwechsel ohne Neuinstallation möglich!?*

@ schumigsg0

habe 2 seagate barracuda mit je 500GB


bin kurz abendessen


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Mainboardwechsel ohne Neuinstallation möglich!?*



286volli schrieb:


> also @ Stefan Payne
> 
> wenn ich das tue zeigt er mir 3 laufwerke an
> 
> Factory image ist nur ein kleiner speicher mit einem recovery




Datenträter 0 und 1 

sieht nach 2 HD's aus (und auf einer eine Versteckte Partition) ist bei OEM meistens so auch bei DELL

aber sieht nicht nach Raid aus für mich


----------



## pain_suckz (2. März 2009)

*AW: Mainboardwechsel ohne Neuinstallation möglich!?*

moin,moin,
also wenn ich du wäre, würde ich auf jeden fall neu installieren.
und wenn payne der meinung ist, das sein rechenknecht gut läuft(mit treiber nur so rüberbügeln,chipsatzwechsel bzw.boardwechsel) dann hat er vielleicht noch nie nen frisch installierten rechner gesehen
spaß beiseite, ich will auch keinen beleidigen oder so, aber ich hab auch schon oft boards getauscht und bis jetzt lief kein system mit dem "alten" windows auch nur annähernd so gut wie ein frisches betriebssystem......

es sei denn, du hast bock, dich nach dem umbau noch ordentlich zu ärgern( wundern) über irgendwelche bluescreens oder so was .

aber wie schon gesagt, das ist nur meine meinung..................


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Mainboardwechsel ohne Neuinstallation möglich!?*



pain_suckz schrieb:


> moin,moin,
> also wenn ich du wäre, würde ich auf jeden fall neu installieren.
> ..................



ist auch meine aber es kann auch gut gehen
also ich würde Anfangen

Audio-, Viedeo  zu deinstallieren (könntest du mal aufklappen)
und dann alle Speicherkontroller ausser den letzten von Microsoft

dann noch die Mainbord Chipsatz Treiber

aber Systemsteuerung\Programme\Programme und Funktionen
nachsehen und da deinstallieren

da sieht man das event besser aber da steht nicht alles


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. März 2009)

*AW: Mainboardwechsel ohne Neuinstallation möglich!?*



286volli schrieb:


> also @ Stefan Payne
> wenn ich das tue zeigt er mir 3 laufwerke an
> Factory image ist nur ein kleiner speicher mit einem recovery


Puh, glück gehabt, sind also nur 2 HDDs, kein RAID Mode, hier gibts also keinerlei Probleme.
Das wär also geklärt.

@pain_sucks
Ich hab nie mit BSODs zu kämpfen, außer ich hab sie selbst verursacht...


----------



## 286volli (2. März 2009)

*AW: Mainboardwechsel ohne Neuinstallation möglich!?*

mal anders gefragt, ich möchte stefan payne damit nicht in den rücken fallen, aber wenn ich neu installiere und auf der einen platte eine datensicherung über den windows tool gemacht habe kann ich damit wieder alle daten herstellen?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Mainboardwechsel ohne Neuinstallation möglich!?*



286volli schrieb:


> mal anders gefragt, ich möchte stefan payne damit nicht in den rücken fallen, aber wenn ich neu installiere und auf der einen platte eine datensicherung über den windows tool gemacht habe kann ich damit wieder alle daten herstellen?



win tool keine Ahnung 

würde die wichtigen Daten selbst per hand auf eine andere HD bzw Partition kopieren und dann in deinem Fall C und D Platt machen du hast doch eine Vista Installations Disk (keine beschnittene OEM ? bzw gar keine und nur die sicherung auf D ???)

udn Vista würde ich eine 100 GB Partition geben (habe ich so) und noch 23 GB frei
73,8 GB (80) sind voll mit Vista und Programmen und Downloads und Eigenen Dateien (ohne Spiele)


----------



## 286volli (2. März 2009)

*AW: Mainboardwechsel ohne Neuinstallation möglich!?*

ja es gibt einen tool auf windows vista der steht in der systemsteuerung. der heißt sichern und wiederherstellen. damit kann ich eine sicherung auf die 2.platte ziehen und diese anschließend auf die 1.platte wiederherstellen.

Bei der neuinstallation von windows wird die festplatte doch formatiert oder?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Mainboardwechsel ohne Neuinstallation möglich!?*



286volli schrieb:


> ja es gibt einen tool auf windows vista der steht in der systemsteuerung. der heißt sichern und wiederherstellen. damit kann ich eine sicherung auf die 2.platte ziehen und diese anschließend auf die 1.platte wiederherstellen.
> 
> Bei der neuinstallation von windows wird die festplatte doch formatiert oder?



ja wenn du dann auswählst schon wenn du eine nicht beschnittene Install DVD hast


----------



## Bruce112 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Mainboardwechsel ohne Neuinstallation möglich!?*

Was für Mainbord war drin früher .du sagst war früher mal ne Komplett

Pc .

Doch nicht Fujitsu siemens Kake oder ?

Mit Backup kannst  du den mainboard wechseln ohne neu windows instalieren . 

Allerdings würde ich den Chipsatztreiber neu instalieren .


wenn du den moinboard eingebaut hast .zum ersten mal startest macht er 2 3 mal blusreen .dann kommt der Reparutertoll von vista .dann fragt er dich ob er von backup alles neu instalieren soll.

war zumindest bei mir so .

den festplatte hab ich selber auch und rattert wie ne sau .

war in Fujitsu kake drin bei mir .erste und letzte mal das ich ne Komplett Pc gakauft hab .


----------



## 286volli (2. März 2009)

*AW: Mainboardwechsel ohne Neuinstallation möglich!?*

habe einen hp pavilion.

habe inzwischen schon ein echt schlechtes gefühl was den mainboardwechsel angeht. es gibt so viele unterschiedliche meinungen dass es ein bisschen zum lotto wird.

ich denke mal das ich mit dem mainboardwechsel noch ein bisschen warten werde.


----------



## pain_suckz (2. März 2009)

*AW: Mainboardwechsel ohne Neuinstallation möglich!?*

ach was, keine angst !
sicher deine für dich wichtigen daten, installiere einfach neu und hab spaß mit deinem "neuen" rechner.......
soo wild ist das wirklich nicht.


----------



## OctoCore (2. März 2009)

*AW: Mainboardwechsel ohne Neuinstallation möglich!?*

Na ja, auf vom P35 auf 975 ist eher ein Rückschritt. 
Aber dem Boardwechsel steht nichts im Wege.
Ich schließe mich zwar Stefan in der Meinung an, das man XP nicht neu installieren muss (P4@i7502 -> Athlon64x2@NF4Ultra -> C2Q@P35 problemfrei), aber eine komplette Neuinstallation ist eben die idiotensichere Methode. Die Einstellungen des Systems kann man exportieren und später wieder importieren. Das schützt einen zwar nicht davor, auch einige Anwendungen neu zu installeren, die meinen, ihre Dateien in den Windowsverzeichnissen ablegen zu müssen, aber das ist ja nicht so ein großer Akt.


----------



## 286volli (2. März 2009)

*AW: Mainboardwechsel ohne Neuinstallation möglich!?*

das mit dem abit aw9d-max hab ich mir noch mal durch den kopf gehen lassen und dann gesehen wie alt das ding schon ist!!!

habe auf ebay ein gebrauchtes gigabyte GA-EP35-DS4 gefunden. für 65 € nicht schlecht oder?

bei der ganzen sache weiß ich nicht genau was mir das speziell bringt. soll heißen ich kenne bisher fast nur risiken und nur wenige vorteile. weswegen habt ihr denn die mainboards getauscht?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Mainboardwechsel ohne Neuinstallation möglich!?*

habe die nur getauscht wenn ich musste weil der neue bessere CPU entweder nicht mehr von AMD bzw. Intel war bzw Sockelwechsel

hatte bis jetzt: 
Sockel A (AMD) --> AMD Thunderbird 1400 MHZ
478 (Intel) --> P4 Northwood 2400 MHZ übertaktet auf 2900 MHZ am ende 
939 (AMD)--> AMD Athlon 3200+ 
AM2 (AMD)-->AMD Athlon 3800+ --> AMD Athlon X2 5200+ --> AMD Athlon X2 6400+ BE 
und nun 1366 ( Intel)--> Core i7 920 

dann habe ich mir für den P4 2400 ihrgendwann noch einen Shuttel Barbone gekauft und das Mainbord günstig für ihn an meinem Bruder verkauft
und später den CPU gegen einen Celeron mit 2400 MHZ getauscht um den PC meiner Eltern aufzuwerten, ebenso den Speicher erst letzte Woche 2x 256 gegen 2x512 getauscht

das waren nur meine eigenen PC's (die nur ich nutze, genutzt habe)
meistens habe ich nur CPU oder nur GPU getauscht so ca. alle 6 bis 8 Monate würde ich schätzen

MFG SchumiGSG9

PS: in Rot das was ich verkauft bzw. meinen Eltern oder Bruder geschenkt /verkauft habe

dazu kommen dann noch einige Graffikkarten
N MX2-400 ;N Ti ?350?;N 4200;ATI 9800Gt,N 6800;N 7900GT;N 8800GTX;und nun GTX 260


----------



## Bruce112 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Mainboardwechsel ohne Neuinstallation möglich!?*

*Gigabyte GA-EP43-DS3L , oder Asus .*
*76 euro ,kanns du auch ocen *
*allerdings kein raid .*



*was wills du mit P35 ist schon alt .*
*wenn überhaupt für schnäpchen Preis 30 euro mehr auch nicht .*


*was für ne gehaüse hast du micro atx .wenn ja dann kanns du vergessen .*

*hast du original cd von microsoft vista .oder hast du wie bei Fujitsu siemens ******* ,mußt du die selber brennen .ist ja normal wenn Fujitsu siemens so ne kake verkauft das die dan verlust machen .*


----------



## 286volli (3. März 2009)

*AW: Mainboardwechsel ohne Neuinstallation möglich!?*

wie sieht es denn aus wenn ich ein board nehmen dass die gleiche north und southbridge hat?

kann ich dann einfach umstöpseln oder muss ich auch alles so machen wie oben beschrieben?

bringt mir so ein wechsel dann eigentlich was?


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. März 2009)

*AW: Mainboardwechsel ohne Neuinstallation möglich!?*

Ja, das sollte gehen, hab ich aber bisher noch nie gemacht


----------



## 286volli (3. März 2009)

*AW: Mainboardwechsel ohne Neuinstallation möglich!?*

MSI P35 Neo2-FR SO. 775 INTEL P35 CHIP FSB 1333 GB-LAN bei eBay.de: Boards (endet 23.03.09 14:57:42 MEZ)

habe vielleicht an sowas gedacht

komisch finde ich ja nur das mein cpu-z bei der northbridge p35/g33/g31 angibt. welche habe ich denn jetzt, denn ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass bei mir 3 eingebaut sind


----------



## non_believer (4. März 2009)

*AW: Mainboardwechsel ohne Neuinstallation möglich!?*

Mein Kumpel hat sich letzte Woche mein altes ASUS M2N-SLI Deluxe eingebaut und er brauchte XP nicht neu aufspielen. Er hatte vorher auch schon ein ASUS drin und nas neue hat alles gleich erkannt. Mich wundert das zwar, aber wenn es geht ist es doch auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## 286volli (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mainboardwechsel ohne Neuinstallation möglich!?*

Um dieses Thema abzuschließen, möchte ich verkünden, dass ich mir ein ASUS P5Q PRO P45 gekauft habe. Und: Ich habe das OS neu installiert, allerdings als 64-bit Version. 

Danke für die nette Hilfe


----------



## james07 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mainboardwechsel ohne Neuinstallation möglich!?*

wenn du im gleichen Chipsatz bleibst geht alles ohne Probleme. Sprich Via alt Via neu egal ob vom KT266 auf PT880 geht anstandslos, das selbe bei nvida nf4 gegen nf570SLI ohne neuaufsetzen lediglich Treiber nachladen,und fertig


----------

